# Echo Battery Train Rebuild



## Gunslinger87 (May 14, 2013)

Hey all, I just recently acquired on of the old Echo Classic Rail battery operated train set.
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Echo-Classic...~60_57.JPG

It's a cute little locomotive and I love its proportions. I'm trying to model 1:20.3 (Fn3) scale and I want to use the Echo toy as a base to make a fairly realistic small locomotive out of. I have a few left over parts from an old MPC "General" kit I once had. (Smoke stack, headlight, pilot) This is diffidently going to be a "long Haul" kitbash to be strung out over a period of time. I'd like to alter the toy so that it can be radio controlled like on higher quality large scale models... if it's possible. I've done a lot of small scale kitbashing, but this is going to be my first Gauge 1 build. So I'll probably be asking a lot of questions in the process.

I have yet to receive the set, it should be delivered within the next few days. I'll post photos as I go along (once I figure out how) and perhaps some video also.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Be aware these are very noisy when running. I used liberal amounts of grease that helped calm some of the usual grinding noise.


----------



## Gunslinger87 (May 14, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Gunslinger87 (May 14, 2013)

Hey all, Well I finally got the Echo train in the mail today.

Though I could use a little help. I tried to figure out how to disassemble the locomotive with some success, though I did have some difficulty. I was able to remove the body shell, though how can you disassemble the frame? I would like to get a better look at her mechanics and I may possibly upgrade them or even replace them over time.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 3 of these locomotives and they are copies of the LGB Cooke moguls. Ive taken apart these locomotives a lot so I can help you. To take apart the frame (the boiler and cab have to be removed first) first remove the cowcatcher, on the left hand side of the locomotive are where the screws for the frame are. The first one is located behind the cylinder and the second one is behind the last drive wheel so carefully remove the drive wheel to get to the screw, The last one is the coupler on the back of the locomotive. If it doesn't come apart remove the left hand cylinder,drive rods and wheels.


----------



## Ockey Mountain (6 mo ago)

How do you remove the boiler shell? I'm trying to upgrade mine myself


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's always wise, when replying to an old post (this one is 10 years old) to click on the member name and see his last post...

blakesteam1 last posted in 2016.... in that situation I might hesitate to ask... but who knows?

now vsmith, Victor Smith last posted in July this year, and he is a great guy and helpful. So you have a chance... if you get stuck (no replies), email me and I have contact info for him.

Greg


----------

